# Shimmery Rainbow Tut



## mwala (Nov 9, 2008)

deleted


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 9, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 10, 2008)

I like it


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 10, 2008)

So pretty! And I actually like that you managed to use such a variety of colors, yet make it look so elegant!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Dec 3, 2008)

By far, the most wearable Rainbow yet! Nice job!


----------

